# moving high end audio equipment to Tulum



## MaryQuilter (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello all - my first post on here. I have started my research for my husband and I to retire and move to the Tulum area. We will probably be disposing of most of our furniture etc and purchasing new in Mexico. However, we have a very expensive high end audio system that we would like to bring to Mexico. The speakers are very large - about 4' tall, and the amp is around 150 lbs. We have original boxes for moving. We would probably ship a few more things as we would be shipping these. 
Can anyone recommend how we can have this equipment brought to Mexico, we are in VA, we were not planning to drive to our new location, as we will be disposing of our vehicles here in the States. 
Thank you


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

MaryQuilter said:


> Hello all - my first post on here. I have started my research for my husband and I to retire and move to the Tulum area. We will probably be disposing of most of our furniture etc and purchasing new in Mexico. However, we have a very expensive high end audio system that we would like to bring to Mexico. The speakers are very large - about 4' tall, and the amp is around 150 lbs. We have original boxes for moving. We would probably ship a few more things as we would be shipping these.
> Can anyone recommend how we can have this equipment brought to Mexico, we are in VA, we were not planning to drive to our new location, as we will be disposing of our vehicles here in the States.
> Thank you


I am bringing in a small load (but too large for any personal vehicle) of belongings, including recording studio audio equipment. All of the movers I researched have a minimum charge of at least $4000, most are $5-6000 for the smallest load. If you are just bringing the audio gear that is probably not at all worth it.

You could look into shipping with FedEx, DHL or UPS. That may come out to be less, but still very expensive.

You could pay the airlines to fly it down with you. That may be less than the above and you'd have it with you when you arrived.

You could enter Mexico and rent a vehicle, which you could drive back into the US and pick up your audio gear and then drive it to Tulum and return it there. A lot of hassle and expense for an audio system - and this comes from an audio professional.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not to mention possible taxes, duties and cost of a customs broker......


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Have you looked into shipping containers? I have heard of an entire internet business (all of the hardware) being shipped by cargo ship to the Yucatan. You could possibly have it shipped to Chetumal and then rent a truck for the short hop to Tulum.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Zorro2017 said:


> Have you looked into shipping containers? I have heard of an entire internet business (all of the hardware) being shipped by cargo ship to the Yucatan. You could possibly have it shipped to Chetumal and then rent a truck for the short hop to Tulum.


This could be a possibility depending on where you are starting from. I was moving from Chicago and the cost to get things to either of the coasts made it even more expensive than trucking. If you are near the coast, it may turn out to be a good option.


----------



## MaryQuilter (Jun 15, 2017)

We are in VA 
I think I may check with DSL or an airline, we aren't looking to move anything else, and I think the cost will be less than movers. We're giving up most everything else so we want to keep this part of our lives in our new place. Not sure how these 2 options work with the immigration portion of our move though, I know we can bring in personal effects up to 6 months after we get our resident visa. Has anyone used airlines or DSL for shipping?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sure the hassle of a menaje de casa will be worth it for you but it would eliminate any duties on importation. The menaje is something you arrange while doing your application for residency at the Mexican consulte in VA. It is a specific list of everything you are bringing in and contains serial numbers for all electronic equipment, which must be over 6 months old. This is the document that customs uses to allow your possessions in without paying any duty.

Otherwise, you can just pay the duties. For customs you can list the value as "used stereo equipment" and put something way lower that its actual value (you can rest assured that customs officials are not knowledgeable audiophiles) and I'll bet you wouldn't have to pay all that much in duties. The shipping is what will kill you.


----------



## Perrier (Dec 18, 2016)

circle110 said:


> I am bringing in a small load (but too large for any personal vehicle) of belongings, including recording studio audio equipment. All of the movers I researched have a minimum charge of at least $4000, most are $5-6000 for the smallest load. If you are just bringing the audio gear that is probably not at all worth it.
> 
> You could look into shipping with FedEx, DHL or UPS. That may come out to be less, but still very expensive.
> 
> ...


i doubt you could take a rental car out of Mexico. The insurance would only cover anything in Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Perrier said:


> i doubt you could take a rental car out of Mexico. The insurance would only cover anything in Mexico.


Yes, you can. I know several people who have. The reverse is not true -- no USA rental can enter Mexico, but Mexican rentals can enter the US and obtain the proper insurance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Yes, you can. I know several people who have. The reverse is not true -- no USA rental can enter Mexico, but Mexican rentals can enter the US and obtain the proper insurance.


I rented a van in Mexico and drove it to the US and back. There was no problem crossing the border either direction and the rental company had no objections. However, I didn't realize it at the time, but I suspect the insurance I paid for with the rental probably did not work in the US. If I did it again, I would check on the insurance more carefully, and maybe try to get secondary coverage for the US. If you have a US car with insurance, your US car insurance might cover you while in the US, so maybe it would not be a problem. But I had no car and no car insurance.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a plan to do this - I moved my stuff with a Ryder rental truck to laredo and put it in storage there, planning on coming back for it with a Mexican rental truck. There are a lot of storage rental places in Laredo, and because it's competitive the prices are pretty cheap - I'm paying $80/month (or maybe it's $90) for a 10x10. And there my stuff sits, because it's a long drive back to laredo from Cancun and I don't need most of the stuff that much and I'm not certain I am really committed to living here and I'm scared to make the drive alone.

The storage rental I have is less than 5 miles from the border crossing, so if I do use a Mexican rental truck I'll probably just chance it and drive the 10 miles extra carefully.

I have all the boxes inventoried and marked for a Menaje de Casa, but I think that option may be off the table now because someone said you only have six months from when you get your RT to apply for one - and it's over six months for me.


----------



## MaryQuilter (Jun 15, 2017)

We will definitely be bringing the audio equipment we have, and we will probably go the DHL option. It will be expensive, but not as expensive as a moving company and a lot less than the equipment is worth. This is an important component in our lives. Luckily we have all the original boxes and foams. 
We probably won't be bringing any other household goods other than my sewing machine - it's also expensive, but I think I can bring that on the plane. When we move it will be permanent, we've been to Tulum a dozen times so we are comfortable there. No way we could retire yet and stay in VA, but we can in Mexico!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MaryQuilter said:


> We will definitely be bringing the audio equipment we have, and we will probably go the DHL option. It will be expensive, but not as expensive as a moving company and a lot less than the equipment is worth. This is an important component in our lives. Luckily we have all the original boxes and foams.
> We probably won't be bringing any other household goods other than my sewing machine - it's also expensive, but I think I can bring that on the plane. When we move it will be permanent, we've been to Tulum a dozen times so we are comfortable there. No way we could retire yet and stay in VA, but we can in Mexico!


Wishing you the best of luck with your move - welcome back to Mexico!


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> I'm not certain I am really committed to living here


If you are comfortable, I'd be very interested in hearing more. Lots of people proclaim MX a great place to be. Hearing from people who feel otherwise is of interest to me.


----------

